# Shipping furniture to greece



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello,

Can anyone help me, i am looking for companies that can ship some household items from the U.K to Rhodes and roughly what cost> I am struggling with websites and some haven't got back to me with prices.
I have a washing machine and a large tv screen size 42"

Much Appreciated


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

You may find you TV wont work here on Rhodes due to a different system
Besides not much english language television on satalite here
We watch UK TV for FREE thro our PCs


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Certainly the TV will need to be able to receive transmissions on BG (not PAL) to obtain Greek channels etc. Some more modern sets can do this.


----------



## theholdings (May 25, 2010)

Hi Ruby19

We took TV's across from the UK to Rhodes in May 2011 and we had no problems with them whatsoever. One was only a supermarket brand LCD TV but it worked with no issues. We did have the local satellite TV installed which cost about £250 if I can remember and this gives a good selection of English speaking channels, cartoons, a couple of movie channels etc. Once you have paid the one off fee to have it installed it works like the UK Freeview, no monthly fees.

We moved a lot of our things with Parcelforce via Parcel2go andd they were very reasonable for a very large box. The bigger things (TV, tables, kitchen appliances etc) we used Paul at PMS logistics who I can highly recommend. The price was very reasonable and the service was fantastic, totally trustworthy and absolutely everything arrived in one piece, even the champagne flutes! They were recommended to me via this forum and I know they do regular runs to Rhodes, part loads and full loads.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

theholdings said:


> Hi Ruby19
> 
> We took TV's across from the UK to Rhodes in May 2011 and we had no problems with them whatsoever. One was only a supermarket brand LCD TV but it worked with no issues. We did have the local satellite TV installed which cost about £250 if I can remember and this gives a good selection of English speaking channels, cartoons, a couple of movie channels etc. Once you have paid the one off fee to have it installed it works like the UK Freeview, no monthly fees.
> 
> We moved a lot of our things with Parcelforce via Parcel2go andd they were very reasonable for a very large box. The bigger things (TV, tables, kitchen appliances etc) we used Paul at PMS logistics who I can highly recommend. The price was very reasonable and the service was fantastic, totally trustworthy and absolutely everything arrived in one piece, even the champagne flutes! They were recommended to me via this forum and I know they do regular runs to Rhodes, part loads and full loads.


Slightly off the original topic but from your post, do you recall the satellite you were tuned to ???


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

theholdings said:


> Hi Ruby19
> 
> We took TV's across from the UK to Rhodes in May 2011 and we had no problems with them whatsoever. One was only a supermarket brand LCD TV but it worked with no issues. We did have the local satellite TV installed which cost about £250 if I can remember and this gives a good selection of English speaking channels, cartoons, a couple of movie channels etc. Once you have paid the one off fee to have it installed it works like the UK Freeview, no monthly fees.
> 
> We moved a lot of our things with Parcelforce via Parcel2go andd they were very reasonable for a very large box. The bigger things (TV, tables, kitchen appliances etc) we used Paul at PMS logistics who I can highly recommend. The price was very reasonable and the service was fantastic, totally trustworthy and absolutely everything arrived in one piece, even the champagne flutes! They were recommended to me via this forum and I know they do regular runs to Rhodes, part loads and full loads.


Thank you for the above information, especially regarding the local satellite tv. We have now bought a T.V over here and a washing machine, but we will definately get satellite now. 

Thank you again


----------



## nicklc (Nov 15, 2008)

Try PMS logistics we used them a couple of years ago, easy to find via google.


----------

